# Red Shifters & RD - How hard to remove graphics



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm starting to look at the pros and cons of Red over Campy Record - one minor but irritating thing for me is that I really prefer the low-key campy graphics and clear coated carbon finish - I would be happy with Red if I could remove the all graphics off the shifters and levers save the white SRAM on the brake levers - I haven't seen Red in the flesh - are the grahics under clear coat or on top layer? - could I cut and polish or lightly sand off? 
Am I correct in assuming that both levers and shifter paddles are clear coated carbon?


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah, those graphics are under clear coat. I wouldn't eff with it.


----------

